# Fatty advice needed!



## Kritzy (Mar 4, 2020)

Hello all, first post, anyway, I'm wanting to make a broccoli cheese stuffed fatty for supper and I'm seeing that the broccoli needs to be like 195° roughly to be tender. Should I blanch the broccoli before rolling my fatty or just cook the fatty to a 195° internal? Thanks.


----------



## buzzy (Mar 4, 2020)

Blanch


----------



## radioguy (Mar 4, 2020)

I would do a little more boil than blanch.  Season with salt and pepper.  

Post your cook.

Have fun
RG


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Mar 4, 2020)

Frozen broccoli is a nice hack... already pre cooked just need to heat it


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 4, 2020)

I guess it depends on how soft you like your broccoli. I personally like mine pretty darn soft. If you like it crisp tender I think blanching it or using a thawed bag of frozen would work fine. For real soft and really tender I would cook it to just about that point first.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2020)

I think I would fully cook it first, unless you like a little bite to your broccoli, then just par cook it. Personally, I like some crunch to my broccoli.
Al


----------



## slater (Apr 28, 2020)

cook it, & then quick sauté in olive oil & a ton of fresh chopped garlic & some salt for added flavor...


----------

